# Dog flea's



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd like to know....... if anyone uses goatie stuff to de-flea there dogs ... what works ...what dosage ...and what is safe....how often ....I have 2 border collies and an Anatolian.... 
curious......


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Be careful with using ivomec on the border collies. Ivomec can kill boxers, along with making shelties/collies very very sick.

That is why they reccomend something different for them then Heart Guard in the southern states where Heart worm is a concern - and never revolution.....

At least when I worked in the clinics for 8 years


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks........Allison :wink: 
I heard that about borders collies.....so I guess it is true... :shocked:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

There's a certain gene you gotta test for to make certain its safe for them. Can't remember the name off the top of my head.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I know some people use Sevin dust on their LGD for fleas. A combination of sevin dust and Capstar pills(you can order them from Jeffers) is supposed to work really well.

I know for my dogs spots ons do not work. I used Capstar and a spot on treatment for a while but while the capstar killed the fleas initially the spot on was useless. And I don't use Ivomec on my goats so I've never tried it on the dogs...I know heir heartworm medicine has ivomec though. I use Comfortis tablets now. They're a bit pricey but I have not seen a flea since and I get the largest dose and split the pills to cut costs. I have a Beagle and a Border Collie.

If you do decide to use ivomec I've heard 0.1 cc for every 10 lbs of dog as an accepted dose. If you treat monthly it serves as heartworm preventative too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

badnewsboers.....thanks for the info..... I really appreciate it.... I am just curious on if anyone de-fleas with other stuff.......but I want to be safe and not hurt or kill my dogs either.....thank you.... :wink:


----------

